# PLZ IDENTIFY



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

WHAT IS THIS AND WHAT R THEY LIKE PLZ GIVE ME SOME INFO


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

looks like a geryi, but i might be wrong.


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

If it has a stripe going down the top of it then it is a geryi. I'm heading more towards spilo CF though.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Would yo happen to have another pic? Does look like a Geryi, but look fat. Why dont we move this to help get better response.

_*Moved to Piranha Specie Identify*_


----------



## wildcat (Mar 21, 2004)

might be a serrasalmus gibbus any more pics &where did you get it uk?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice fish









Can we get a Front face shot of him ?

thanks JB


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Im thinkin Eigenmanni, but thats just a guess i really dont kno.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

It's a Pristobrycon, probably serrulatus or one similar to it.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

another pic without flash and maybe a closer shot will be helpful


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

oh the pic isnt mine i just wanted to see what the fish would look like i serched for the name i just gave you


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> jackburton Posted on May 12 2004, 07:12 PM
> oh the pic isnt mine i just wanted to see what the fish would look like i serched for the name i just gave you


There are several Pristobrycon fishes that are in the "humeralis group" that look like that fish. Inclusive they are; eigenmanni, striolatus, humeralis, scapularis, serrulatus and hollandi.


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

ok thanks for the replys

1 last thing if he does look like this i will b happy he looks very nice what do u think of this type of p r they aggressive and sh**


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> jackburton Posted on May 12 2004, 07:37 PM
> ok thanks for the replys
> 
> 1 last thing if he does look like this i will b happy he looks very nice what do u think of this type of p r they aggressive and sh**


All predatory fishes are aggressive depending on how you define aggression, there is no formula to determine what individual fishes will do or won't do.


----------

